# little desert and grampians herp speices list



## geckos_are_great (Nov 19, 2009)

hi all im just after some info on the kind of reptiles i might see in the little desert and the grampians. 

any info would be great


----------



## kupper (Nov 19, 2009)

have fun in the little dessert alot is night spotting , a fair few elapids and a few gecko species blueys of course


----------



## ecosnake (Nov 19, 2009)

the little dessert is awesome for herpin


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 19, 2009)

yeah we were planning to go night herping in the little desert. what sorts of geckos are up there


----------



## geckos_are_great (Nov 23, 2009)

bumpy do


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 23, 2009)

grampians..personally seen jacky drags, stumpy tails, redbelly black snakes and a few other skinks.


----------



## slashbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure if it's too late to inform you, you might have already been to the desert and returned. 

I'm not to sure about the species you will find in the Grampians, although antaresia certainly named a few of them. You will find an amazing variety of skink species anywhere in NW Victoria, so make sure you have a decent field guide! 

Some of the species I have personally encountered in and around the Little Desert include stumpies, blind snakes, marbled geckos, thick tails, brown snakes, mitchell's short tailed snakes, burtons legless, olive legless, southern legless lizard, eastern and central bearded dragons. A western brown was once found dead on the road, but that was in the range of the big desert. 

I haven't personally encountered but I have a friend who has some fantastic photo's of bardicks. 

To find the largest range of animals, its best to go spot lighting on a warm humid night, moonless night. Cloud cover will do. When I say warm, I mean the day has been nice and hot, so the ground/rocks still retain heat. And in terms of humidity, a light shower is always good, anything more often turns the road to sludge. :evil:

Hope that helps.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

bump any one else. im leaving im 8 days i will post pictures when i come back


----------



## Adsell (Dec 20, 2009)

Go and get Reptiles and Amphibians of the Mallee by Mike Swan and Simon Watharow.
Only two species of gex in the Little Desert - C. marmoratus and D. vittatus.
Legless Lizards - Delma australis, inornata, Pygopus lepidopodus, Aprasia striolata.
Skinks - Morethia boulengeri, obscura, Lampropholis delicata, Lerista boganvilli, Cryptoblepharus what ever it is now, Ctenotus robustus, orientalis, Tiliqua rugosus and occipitalis
Dragons - Ctenopohorus pictus, Pogona barbata and Amphibolourus norrisi
Monitors - Varanus varius, gouldii and rosenbergi
Snakes - Brown, Bardick and Mitchells Short Tailed
Long Neck Turtles in the Wimerra River


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 20, 2009)

that changes abit though i know afew people that have been up there and found thick tail gex and a type of spiny tail cant remember wat one though


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

and burtons leggles lizards but thats not on ur list either


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 22, 2009)

sorry if i was rude to u adsell.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 22, 2009)

are bardiks venomous
?
????


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

yes.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 22, 2009)

lol will i die if i get bitten?? or just sick


----------



## scorps (Dec 23, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> lol will i die if i get bitten?? or just sick


 
Dont touch them obviously


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 23, 2009)

well yer im not going anywere near one. its just if i like almost stand on one and it decides to bite me. how big were the stone geckos??


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 12, 2010)

ok instead of making a new thread ill just ask on this one 
im going to mushroo rock (mt baw baw)tomrro and i was wondering whats up there if anyones been befor??


----------

